# Is this a traditional beading bit?



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

From a woodworking video I would like to make (at least try) the edge they did but they did not say the name of the bit.

Looking on a Freud bits catalogue, the closest I can come up with is a traditional beading bit.

Is this correct?

Thanks


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Yep, that's a Traditional Beading Bit. Other manufacturers may use names that vary slightly.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Thank you Charles


----------

